# Do you like math?



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Polling all types.

How about puzzles?


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

I really like math, I'm finishing up a degree in it along with CS. I do find it difficult and can get frustrated with it, but that's one of the main reasons I like it. 

Depends on the type of puzzle, I like logic puzzles / brain teasers and crosswords.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes! I'd say I preferred algebra, statistics, and calculus over geometry and trigonometry. Overall, though, I enjoy math a lot. And I'd say I'm pretty good at it. Never got below a 94% in any math course.

I love crosswords and word searches. Not a big fan of Rubik's cubes or Sudoku. I do like jigsaw puzzles, too.


----------



## SuperfluousNinja (Jul 26, 2015)

Heck yes! I'm not ashamed to call myself a math whiz. I was on the math team in high school. And I was super popular, obviously.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Sure, why not?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Electrical Engineer here... can't really escape math and never felt the need to. Virtually all math came easy for me right up through and including calculus... but I have to admit that differential equations sort of kicked my butt in college. At least as much as anything else, I'll blame that on a professor who wrote on the board with his right hand and immediately erased it with his left hand, while always facing the board and never the lecture hall. NOBODY could keep up with him for an entire lecture... typically after 30 minutes or so you'd see people just close their notes and stop even trying, often walking out of the lecture hall. I passed that class, but it was the only C- I ever got in any class at any level.

Although DiffEqs are often used in certain electrical engineering fields, they were never required for any professional application in my case.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hate it! I actually did well in Accounting because there's a purpose to it, but plain old math...no way. It doesn't come easily to me and I don't enjoy trying to figure it out. 

I like crossword puzzles and games like Tetris and Candy Crush (and my latest obsession, Frozen Free Fall), for whatever that's worth.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I'm good at math. Like I'm awesome that's why i think I'm a thinker


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Ok I want to change my answer because at this moment I hate it and am sick of it :angry:

But I still love it overall.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

'I don't use it' very often so... I don't have a need to like it to any extent... I'll go with... I don't like it.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

math4chumpz


----------



## Illz (Mar 11, 2017)

Its Okay. Didn't make it pass higher education, really. 

Definitely prefer logic to creativity tho.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Actually yes! I hated it in school, _however_ as I have gotten older, I find am more interested in mathematics and appreciate it quite a bit. It's actually quite fascinating, finding all those patterns and connections...


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I always hated math until my SJ freind explained it to me. He's good at that shit.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Not really. I mean, it can be interesting depending on type, but I was never very good at it.


----------



## Steadfast04 (Mar 30, 2016)

I like math
.
.
.
.
.
if it's arithmetic...


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

I really love math. And I love puzzle games especially Sudoku it's my favorite. I also love the occasional crossword game


----------



## Aireve (Feb 5, 2017)

ESTJs - *too productive and busy to be interested in that poll*


----------



## CrispNightAndTwilight (Oct 17, 2016)

I find math and its applications interesting and am much better at it than I was about a decade ago or so, but it gets kinda annoying after doing it and learning it for a while.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I said 'no', but I'm bored by it. I never learned past Algebra 1, and Geometry was annoying. I get with the calculator or quick figures on paper. I think part of my disinterest comes from being unable to visualize. I didn't realize this was such a help to other people until I found out some could work problems by seeing them in their head. So any amount of figuring has always required a sheet of paper for me.


----------



## DrMind (Aug 3, 2015)

I majored in Applied Math and Computer Science in college... and while I liked math going into it, by the end I kind of got sick of it/much preferred Computer Science over math. I'm good at certain areas of math, bad at others (especially anything that has to do with probability/counting because I just don't have the intuition for it).


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I personally don't care for math as an activity in and of itself. I'm more oriented towards the arts.


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

I'm majoring in Accounting in college. I have always had a knack for math and numbers I really enjoy it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7are5ster (Oct 30, 2017)

It really depends on what type of math you're talking about. So far I liked algebra better than geometry. I passed my Algebra 1 class with a B. But my Geometry class with a C.

But overall, I like math.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Fuck i am surprised how lots of people here loves math.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Oh, i thought it's my thread, math vs science xD


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

I am a lot better than in high school. I had a really good INTP math professor. I taught myself college algebra because it was so similar to the intermediate algebra my INTP teacher explained so well, but honestly, I don't like math much. The less I am around it the better. If I took stats instead of college algebra and I didn't have bob the brilliant INtP professor Yeah, I don't think I'd have past, no way! 

I am a poli-sci and journalism student so no math required.


----------

